# Newbie lady



## Incamum (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi, I was diagnosed 27/11/14 - so still very raw to diabetes! I am 58 but any dietary tips would be welcome!


----------



## KookyCat (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi incamum
My that is new!  Welcome aboard, I was diagnosed in January so still learning myself.  What sort of insulin are you on?


----------



## Shirl1946 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi Incamum
welcome I am new to this forum the people on here are very friendly and give freely of their advice so ask away..x


----------



## Copepod (Nov 28, 2014)

Welcome to the foum, Incamum.

Dietary advice depends on your situation - overweight / ideal weight / underweight; activity levels [as important as diet]; food habits eg vegetarian?; type of insulin regime - basal / bolus, also called MDI [Multiple Daily Injections] is much more flexiblw than bimodal [twice a day injections].


----------



## stephknits (Nov 28, 2014)

Welcome incamum, how are you getting on?  It's a lot to take in!  Let us know your insulin regime and what you would normally eat and we can see what we can do.


----------



## Mark T (Nov 28, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Incamum


----------

